# Father Ted



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Is anybody else a Fan?I love Father Ted because I find it very funny,well written and well acted and it has the annoying habit of when its replayed on More 4 ect even though you have seen it many times you end up watching it:lol:Some Vids contain bad language.


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Sad that he Died so young


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Yip, HUGE FT fan...

Have a look at this.. www.tedfest.org

Happens every year and there is one in OZ as well..


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

"Tea Father? Go on, go on, go on, go on....." :lol:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Anyone got a clip of Mrs Doyle falling off the window ledge in the Xmas special (I think ) Funniest thing I've ever seen.................:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

My son bought me the complete collection for Christmas. Absolutely love it. One of those rare comedies you can watch time and again.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Found it!!.............






:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## poisonouspea (Mar 7, 2010)

Ben_ZS said:


> "Tea Father? Go on, go on, go on, go on....." :lol:


feck off


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Found it!!.............
> 
> YouTube- Father Ted Xmas Special (Mrs Doyle falling off the window clip)
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Classic:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

huge fan, got the boxset but still watch it when it's on telly though - also wouldn't be xmas without FT on the telly


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Speed 3 had me in tears! When Ted was moving the boxes out of the way into a nice neat stack for Dougle to avoid, only to plow through them in his own car, love it!

Oh, and I LOVE MY BRICK!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Adore a bit of Father Ted :thumb:

Incidentally, there's an old guy at home who looks, acts and sounds EXACTLY like Father Jack...scary stuff! :doublesho


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Classic!


----------



## x28buc (Jan 8, 2008)

one of the best comedies ever written.

brilliantly written and perfectly casted/acted


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It really is a classic.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Quotes from Father Ted:

Dougal: God, I've heard about those cults Ted. People dressing up in black and saying Our Lord's going to come back and save us all.
Ted: No, Dougal, that's us. That's Catholicism.
Dougal: Oh right.

Dougal: Can I stay up tonight to watch the scary film?
Ted: Ah, no no no. The last time you stayed up to watch a scary film you ended up having to sleep in my bed. I wouldn't mind, but it wasn't even a scary film.
Dougal: Come on, Ted. A Volkswagen with a mind of its own. If that isn't scary, I don't know what is.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

As has been said, one of the best written and casted shows ever and consistently good too. The 'Kicking Bishop Brennan Up The ****' one has to be one of the best for me, with Dougal calling Bishop Brennan "Len" all the time and the problem with the bunnies.
I also liked the one with the Holy Stone of Clonrickert and the 3 bishops - Dougal telling one of them he's been questioning his faith recently "You know all the stuff about heaven and hell and everlasting life? [yes] That's the bit I'm having trouble with".


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ha and then he get in the VW bus with a load of hippy's:lol::lol:


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

We used to sit in physics class in my last year of school and talk through episodes of father ted word for word. Love it, one of my favourite shows ever. It and Fawlty Towers, two shows that never, ever get old.


----------



## ali355 (Apr 1, 2008)

The episode with the 5 a side football team where dougal is put in charge of the corner flags is one of the funniest things I have ever seen on TV - I must have seen it a hundred times but it still cracks me up every single time!


----------

